
Food Lab: Make Ice Cream Without an Ice Cream Machine - jashmenn
http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/07/how-to-make-ice-cream-without-an-ice-cream-maker-the-food-lab.html
======
Kliment
Lovely hack. I'll be trying this out. Reminds me of a mention I saw somewhere
about ice cream made with liquid nitrogen. Supposedly much smoother than any
other kind.

~~~
eru
We are going to have liquid nitrogen ice cream at our office next week or so.

